
Dynamic Tracing a Pony and Python Program with DTrace - scottlf
https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/2017/12/dynamic-tracing-a-pony---python-program-with-dtrace/
======
scottlf
Hi, everyone. I'm the author of this article. My apologies in advance for not
covering non-DTrace tools available to Linux. The intent was "long article"
and not "comprehensive book of everything about tracing". Please take a look
at the list of references at the end of the article for lots of eBPF, uprobes,
and SystemTap good stuff.

------
lodi
Thanks for the intro. Very interesting!

